# Bathroom vent flap making a lot of noise when windy - took video - suggestions?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Post some picture of how it's vented out the roof.
This is not a common as you suggested.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

On the roof, you need to replace the caps. Broan or such make good quality caps with rubber foam seal around the door. First check the box stores at least to get a feel for what is good quality. Most important is the door and rubber foam (cheap foam will not work) that is flat and makes a good seal. Next is strong steel mesh outside that will keep out mice and such. If not the box stores, check amazon and you can return if door is not flat. Call it defective. Since roof caps have down closing doors (vs wall caps that close to the side), and bath fans are not high power, weights on these doors will prevent proper ventilation.
If I had the choice, I'd put them on the wall using same good quality steel caps.


----------



## Mahonroy (Jan 17, 2017)

joecaption said:


> Post some picture of how it's vented out the roof.
> This is not a common as you suggested.


I uploaded 2 photos showing how its vented outside. I believe the vents to be the shiny silver boxy ones:


















This is a brand new house by the way, build was completed like 2 months ago.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

Not familiar with those caps but others probably are and can provide more information.. 

Barring that the next step would be going on the roof and checking if these all have dampers to prevent the draft you seem to be experiencing.. Essentially when the bathroom fan is not in use the dampers should be shut to prevent any air from blowing in from the outside... Odds are that they either do not have them or they are defective..


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

If the build is that new, contact the builder/developer and run the problem by them. Any dinking you do will likely negate anything they might have been willing to do.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

If the pvc pipe on the wall is for radon, it is not draining to sewer. It is buried under your slab and draining into it. I would put another 1/8 or more bend at the end.


----------



## Mahonroy (Jan 17, 2017)

carpdad said:


> If the pvc pipe on the wall is for radon, it is not draining to sewer. It is buried under your slab and draining into it. I would put another 1/8 or more bend at the end.


Carpdad, I am not sure what you are talking about...

The white pipe is for radon, this works by pumping radon gas from under the slab and out to the top of the roof. It has nothing to do with drainage, or the bathroom vent flapper sounds.


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

Dont add a weight it will not open.

Some reason you have the outside vents in just the right place for to much wind.
I assuming they are not having this problem when the central heat is on. Doors closed to bath and a vent close by the exhaust fan.

Try this first. Lambro 1775L Inline Damper 
get any brand. This one just easy for you to goggle.

Still a prob. Maybe a bad batch of the exhaust fan. So remove flapper and use an inline one.

And of course if you really have cheap fans and want an upgrade. Unplug the fan motor and delete the flapper in you fan. Then install a panasonic inline fan.


----------

